# Who has a Loop V1.5 and what do you think ?



## Stranger (30/10/20)

I like the idea of choice of one or two coils, the AFC looks innovative. Now I know it is not the latest and greatest but I am a bit behind and like to try out what was good, and maybe still is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/20)

I tested one a little while back, the whole airflow and build deck is quite unique, and once you get the legs the right length the flavor is not half bad either. Beats the Pulse 24 BF on flavor, almost up there with the Drop, just not quite there but as close as dammit is to a swearword, smooth! Still got it in the drawer, was thinking of pulling it out again soon and giving it a second bash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

